
People Get Mad At Apple And Apple Keeps Making More Money Than Everyone Else - nexneo
http://atomictrevor.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/the-cycle-wherein-apple-creates-a-product-and-people-copy-it-and-then-improve-upon-the-design-and-then-people-ask-apple-to-do-the-same-improvements-and-apple-doesnt-and-then-people-get-mad-a/
======
atirip
I don't remember anybody complaining about Blackberry new models do not have
bigger screens. Oh and Anroids biggest promise was/is that it gives us choice.
So now you HAVE choice - small screen iPhone, BIG screen Android. Do choose.

